# Wood garage door stain/finish



## smalljobs (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure Tim will hook me up with a thread. What are you guys finishing exterior wood garage doors with? Anyone still using the Sikkens. I don't know if I want to deal with that touchy stuff. Especially starting a yearly maintenance plan with the customer. Well, he's a doctor, they always make you take tests for no reason and schedule 10 follow up appointments, maybe its my time to return the favor. Regardless, any suggestions? A good stain and Spar Urethane?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry I use Sikkens....


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Sikkens*

It may not be as much an issue where you are, but out here it's an expansion/contraction thing
The spar varnishes can't take the extremes as well as you might think, and can crack pretty easy
Threshold, yeah, railing, yeah....door...not so much
Spar _urethanes_ seem to work better
The Sikkens Door and Window seems to kick butt
It doesn't really need quite as much attention as they imply, the products do hold up well
And remember a varnish/urethane would need attention/maint. also (the companies just don't stress it for fear of losing potential customers...like what you are thinking right now)

The initial three coats is not a tough sell, if you push a little of the benefits and throw a brochure or two at him
I suspect he would be the perfect candidate for this type of coating


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We rarely use spars. They are uv inhibitive, which is just not a good idea to me. You can't win the battle against the sun. I prefer penetrators that work with the sun instead. If you are able to reapply every year, its the way to go.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We rarely use spars. They are uv inhibitive, which is just not a good idea to me. You can't win the battle against the sun. I prefer penetrators that work with the sun instead. If you are able to reapply every year, its the way to go.


I would agree with V, A good penetrating oil will never have to be stripped, and one coat application every year will be a half day job. The downside to using Sikkens or a urethane finish is if it starts to fail and a year lapses, you will have to strip it and start over. Lots more work!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

With Sikkens, you could use the door and window or the last one i did I used one coat of there Cetrol 1 and then two coats of the Cetrol23. Using these products doesn't seem to build up the film as does the door and window in IMO. So a maintenance coat with Cetrol 23 is easier done then w/o stripping.


----------

